# Add Tren to my Cruise?



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2013)

Cheers, Lads. 

Coming off a 16 week blast of Test E @ 500 Mg / Deca @ 400 Mg. Bit of a winter bulking cycle, and with Spongy's diet plan we added some solid kilos 

Am looking now at coming off the Deca in preparation for a bit of a cruise ahead of the Summer Shred cycle. Was looking for some input on a couple of options I am considering. 

First, the basics.

Age: 40-something and getting younger every day. 

Gym Experience: I've got boxers with 2+ decades in the gym. 

Cycle Experience: Started on TRT a few years back, now have multiple blasts under my belt (eg. Test, Tren, Mast, Deca)

Goals: Will be to maintain size from the winter bulk and transition to leaning-out for summer.

On to the options I'm looking at.

Option 1: Cruise on Test E only @ 150 Mg per week for the next 6-8 weeks. Then blood & adjust dosing to the 'Summer Shred' stack.

Option 2: Test E @ 150 Mg per week + Tren E @ 150 Mg per week for 6-8 weeks. Then blood & adjust dosing to 'Summer Shred' stack.

'Summer Shred' stack: 200 Mg Test E / 400 Mg Tren E / 400 Mg Mast E for 12 weeks.

Essentially then, I'm seeking input on whether or not to incorporate a low dose of Tren into my cruise between blasts. I would consider this a 'bridge' into the summer shred. 

Diet brought to you by The Sponge. Caber to accompany the Tren. Aromasin @ 12.5 Mg eod.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats on a successful cycle brother...I was contemplating the same issue when I come off my test/deca cycle soon and before my summer shred...SHould be lots of good opinions here...the only issue I see is if you do a tren cruise, you will be on tren for 20 weeks.  Is that a safe amount of time to be on tren?  I always understood it best to keep tren cycles to shorter durations (10-12 weeks)...


----------



## g0re (Jan 26, 2013)

If I remember correctly, I think cobra strike is currently cruising on some tren.

Maybe he will chime in


----------



## PFM (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd run on the low end of Test Only for at least the time you were blasting if not longer.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2013)

Tren isn't for cruising IMO. It's all or nothing there.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 26, 2013)

I third that.   Tren makes me strong and angry in the gym, and my weights progress very quickly....  - The last thing my body needs after a blast.


----------



## Rage Strength (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm actually cruising on 200 tren e per week and 250 test. It helps keep me relatively lean and allows me to progressively make gains on the cruise. I wouldn't recommend it for everyone, but I sure like it. A positive thing tren does is increase insulin sensitivity.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 27, 2013)

PFM said:


> I'd run on the low end of Test Only for at least the time you were blasting if not longer.



This ^^^^ 100% all the way.

150 Test E/150 Tren E week is a mild cycle not a cruise.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2013)

Rage Strength said:


> I'm actually cruising on 200 tren e per week and 250 test. It helps keep me relatively lean and allows me to progressively make gains on the cruise. I wouldn't recommend it for everyone, but I sure like it. A positive thing tren does is increase insulin sensitivity.



Bodybuilder or powerlifter? Odd for a BB to cruise on that.


----------



## Rage Strength (Jan 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Bodybuilder or powerlifter? Odd for a BB to cruise on that.



Currently a bodybuilder trying to slowly transition into strongman. Only competitions I've done are bodybuilding, but plan on competing in strongman  in the future. Still trying to maintain my physique through the process though.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 27, 2013)

I most favor:

Option 1: Cruise on Test E only @ 150 Mg per week for the next 6-8 weeks. Then blood & adjust dosing to the 'Summer Shred' stack.

Although I would consider a minimum 12 week cruise (Feb.,March, April) and that will give you late April, May, June to get ripped up.  
If you keep eating well you should hold most of your gains and stay fairly lean on your cruise. 

*I know you are trying to blast and cut before summer so that's why the 12 weeks and not the length of your blast (which is proper). (Time off = Time on + PCT)*

I do know some guys who are cruising on *low test + low Mast (150/150)* as well as a few on low test + low Tren (150/150) .... I would not have a problem with the low dose test and mast but *would not advise cruising on test/tren*.

Regardless of what you decide, get your bloodwork done at the end of your run and again before you blast again.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 27, 2013)

Much appreciated, Lads. Great advice here. I will forgo the Tren and extend the cruise to a full 12 weeks on Test only @ 150 Mg.

- Savage


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 30, 2013)

I am currently in week 20 on tren at 900mg per week. My body handles tren very well. I have gotten no sides what so ever from this cycle. Tren/mast/test/var front and back. Now when I say that my body is handling it very well I am speaking in terms of sides. My blood work says otherwise. My lipids are completely fucked and my diet is very very clean. I havnt started my cruise yet but that is coming up in a couple weeks. I was seriously contemplating running tren at 150 a week just to help stay lean and maintain my gains in reference to size not strength. I could give a shit about strength. The only down side to running tren in my cruise is not letting my lipids get back to good. Vascular pliability is what I would like to maintain healthy and if my lipids are fucked then I am doing nothing but collecting fat in my vascular system which is def not good. My kidneys are good and so are my liver values. They are elevated slightly but that is to be expected...nothing to concern myself over. So I believe that I will not use the tren during my cruise to error on the side of health...but come may 1st I will be blasting the fuck out of tren again...god I love that shit..LOVE IT!!! lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> I am currently in week 20 on tren at 900mg per week. My body handles tren very well. I have gotten no sides what so ever from this cycle. Tren/mast/test/var front and back. Now when I say that my body is handling it very well I am speaking in terms of sides. My blood work says otherwise. My lipids are completely fucked and my diet is very very clean. I havnt started my cruise yet but that is coming up in a couple weeks. I was seriously contemplating running tren at 150 a week just to help stay lean and maintain my gains in reference to size not strength. I could give a shit about strength. The only down side to running tren in my cruise is not letting my lipids get back to good. Vascular pliability is what I would like to maintain healthy and if my lipids are fucked then I am doing nothing but collecting fat in my vascular system which is def not good. My kidneys are good and so are my liver values. They are elevated slightly but that is to be expected...nothing to concern myself over. So I believe that I will not use the tren during my cruise to error on the side of health...but come may 1st I will be blasting the fuck out of tren again...god I love that shit..LOVE IT!!! lol



Interesting... What were your triglycerides at?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 31, 2013)

Who the fuck looks at triglycerides? bahahaha honestly I dont remember. Im about to get my bloods done in the next week or two before I drop the blast so I will check...that will be 22-23 weeks blasting tren


----------

